# Flights



## searchin1 (Jan 2, 2009)

Can anyone advise the cheapest fights to Malaga from Sharm/Cairo?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

You will have to fly to Madrid or Barcelona then a connecting flight with another airline


----------

